# Problème Installation Linux



## JaiLaTine (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, moi j'ai un soucis je suis sous mac et quand je decide de cliquer sur l'icone linux afin de lancer l'installation j'ai un message : "Not found while loading legacy loader"
Merci de m'aider


----------



## ntx (9 Septembre 2010)

Ne me dis pas que tu essaies d'installer Linux à partir du Finder de Mac OSX ? ... 
Il n'y a pas un mode d'emploi avec ton CD de Linux ?  Les mots "virtualisation" ou Bootcamp ne te disent rien ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Septembre 2010)

Cela fait 2 semaines que j'ai mon macbook je tiens a preciser ...
J'ai cree une nouvelle partition grâce a Bootcamp. J'ai bien sur graver mon linux ( j'ai telechargé mon linux sur le site officiel ) sur un dvd mais quand je veux lancer l'installation de linux il me met ce message d'erreur.


----------



## ntx (9 Septembre 2010)

Je dirai qu'il faut démarrer l'installation de ton Linux dans ta partition Bootcamp et pas à partir du Finder. Voir le mode d'emploi de BC  Pour ma part je l'ai fait en virtualisation et ça marche très bien.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Septembre 2010)

Sebon j'ai reussi a acceder au menu linux mais quand je met installation unbuntu il me met ça : Unable to find a meduim containing a live file system


----------



## ntx (9 Septembre 2010)

As-tu à un moment formaté ta partition Linux ?

Mais franchement si j'étais toi, je testerais d'abord l'install sur Virtualbox. C'est quand même bien moins risqué


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Septembre 2010)

Impecable ça marche avec virtual box merci


----------

